# Today's special wont last long... check it out while you can



## JBroida (May 10, 2017)

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day

#gengetsu 






'nuff said


----------



## JBroida (May 10, 2017)

like i said... wouldnt last long... that went fast... any interest in some newer gengetsu or kochi without handles for a special today?


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2017)

Silly question:cool2:


----------



## JBroida (May 10, 2017)

just trying to gauge interest... a lot of people say they want them, but if i put them up, no one actually goes for them


----------



## malexthekid (May 10, 2017)

I would def be tempted by handle-less...

And god damn... not even a 3 week old baby could get me up early enough to grab this.


----------



## foody518 (May 10, 2017)

noooooooooooo


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2017)

Heard. If a 210 G or stainless clad Kochi came up on special, I would at least be doing the math...


----------



## labor of love (May 10, 2017)

I'd find a way if the kochi were with machi. Depending on which kochi line and size ofcourse.


----------



## MowgFace (May 10, 2017)

Hell I was just about to pull the trigger on a Gengetsu W#2 240 Gyuto, special or no special!


----------



## JBroida (May 10, 2017)

Ok... just put up some no handle gengetsu with a code for $75 off

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day


----------

